# Before and after pictures of the 1991 e34 M5 BMW that will be in the Meguiar's booth



## Mike Phillips (Mar 17, 2003)

Hi all,

Here is a link to some pictures of the black, 1991 e34 M5 BMW we will have in our booth.

http://www.showcargarage.com

The results are dramatic.

Stop on by and check it out. Lynn and I will be there to answer questions and demonstrate products.

Mike Phillips


----------



## WAM (Jan 30, 2002)

Wow, what a difference!

Mike, I'll certainly come by and see you regarding the clay bar.

Thanks

Waseem


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I can't wait to see your demo Mike!

:thumbup:


----------



## ACS330CICONV (Feb 27, 2003)

i cant belive that this turned out like this. Hey i will pay you to do my car. LOL i will talk to you at your booth. Cant wait to see the finished product and get some tips also.


----------



## AMP99 (Mar 8, 2003)

Hey Mike,

That is a great before and after! :thumbup: 

I look forward to meeting you and all the other BimmerFest Members this Saturday!

Cheers,

AMP99


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

Stopped by the booth to check out Mike's work. Very nice. Even though the cloudy weather made it harder to see the difference, you could really tell when you looked at your reflection in the hood (when it was raised vertically). Everything on the side that didn't get the Meguiar's treatment produced a fuzzy reflection. The other side was like a mirror. Very nice! :thumbup:

-Peter


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Thanks for the AWESOME clinic Mike!!!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike, I saw this picture on Autopia. This is stunning ! :wow:










:thumbup:

PS : Car to share the recipe for that glossy hood ?


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Mike, I saw this picture on Autopia. This is stunning ! :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you read the link?

http://www.showcargarage.com/



ps, weren't you going to order Meguiar's products?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *Did you read the link?
> 
> http://www.showcargarage.com/
> 
> ...


Yes, I did. Looking great. :thumbup:

I contacted the Meguiar's guys here, I'll order in the coming weeks


----------

